# No screen time until 2? What's your take?



## SarahBear

Hello,

so the recommendation out there is no screen time until 2. What's your take on that? It seems a bit purist to me. We don't have a TV and Violet gets no screen time, for the most part. But sometimes in the evenings when relaxing before bed, I'll play her some videos on youtube. Screen time for her started where it was taking forever to get her to bed, so I decided to just watch my shows online, despite her being awake. There was a point where this helped her get to sleep because it would hold her attention and she was able to stay in one spot long enough to fall asleep. Then I started showing her videos instead of her just watching my stuff. I'd show her a couple lullaby themed videos. Then I started showing her clips of Shirley Temple videos. Basically, the screen time she gets is part of winding down and relaxing before bed. All the rest of the day is screen free. Oh, a couple days before Christmas we watched The Muppets Christmas Carol and she danced to all the music. I really don't think this minimal level of screen time is doing her any harm. What's your take on the recommendation?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Personally I am happy for Micah to watch small amounts of age appropriate TV. We have a DVD of his favourite book (the hungry caterpillar ) which is soothing and gives me a few minutes to get something done knowing he's occupied, he points out the fruits and the moon, so he's not completely passive. Like you we watched the Muppet Christmas Carol as a family before Christmas! 

However, I did unexpectedly find that screen time was creeping up on us, I thought I was very careful but he quickly learnt to turn on the TV, and I started to turn on Cbeebies when I needed to cook in the (adjoining) kitchen or when I needed him to calm down and let me change his nappy. I realised he was requesting it a lot, and as a result I've made it our new years resolution to cut down. He's not watched any since new years day, I'm not cutting it out completely but thought a break was a good start, I may reintroduce the odd DVD when he's gotten over his obsession with the telly!


----------



## sherylb

I don't think it hurts. My daughter loves Disney Junior while we are home. Sometimes she sits and watches, others she plays with her toys and ignores it. But it's teaching her to count and other things. It's also really cute that she dances to the songs and is picking up words from the theme songs like "and me!".


----------



## Tor

DS1 watches TV at meal times (I know I was against this but its the only way he will eat!) DS2 doesn't watch any TV at all, I don't think it does them any harm though tbh but I wouldn't let them sit there if they were just totally engrossed in the telly so I suppose it depends on the child.

ETA: Actually I would probably use it while I cooked dinner etc if they sat there and watched it but they aren't that bothered about it.


----------



## Button#

In an ideal world he'd have no screen time but if I need to get dinner ready and he's screaming for me I don't think 15 minutes of spot or old bear will hurt him


----------



## Zephram

I don't put any tv on for my LO as I don't think he needs it and that there are far better things for him to be doing, but we do play music on YouTube. I sing so I'll just search for songs on the iPad and put them on, so LO does see some stuff on a screen from time to time. I also show him nursery rhyme vids on YouTube. Again it's for the music/singing, not to watch something.

My OH is a tv fiend, so he will often have the tv on when he's home from work on the weekend, but LO ignores it and gets on with his playing. Just don't get me started on the fights OH and I have had about him putting tv on and putting inappropriate stuff on at that! 

So, I think tv is not necessary, but if LO inadvertently gets some screen time whilst we're rocking out to a song, I don't think he's going to be adversely affected.


----------



## stephie_corin

We do no screen time here. He picks up our iPhones sometimes and flicks through the photos or plays with the screen but that is quite rare. I'm in no hurry to introduce TV. I don't think small amounts of screen time are bad for kids if they are otherwise active. It can be hard to juggle everything a parent is required to do these days!


----------



## PrincessLeah

We had no screen time until Leah had just turned 2. But that wasn't because I am some super mum who spends her entire day thinking up new and creative ways to keep her child entertained. It was because we had two lounge rooms in our house, and the one that led onto the kitchen was a lovely room with a dining table and a sofa and lots of Leah's toys in it. We used to use it everyday as it was close to the kitchen and I could see what she was doing when I was in there. The tv was in the other room and we didn't use to play in there as it had hardly any natural daylight
People sometimes used to comment that they didn't know how I managed without a tv. But if you've never done it, you don't see what you are missing. I do remember though that when I was cooking dinner each evening, it was challenging getting that done as well as looking after Leah.
When Leah turned 2 we moved house, and the telly was put in the lounge with all her toys, and she started watching tv for the first time. We used to go out to do stuff every day, morning and afternoon. So the telly would go on when we got up in the mornings and it would go on again in the late afternoon. Right now, she probably watches 2 hours of telly each day. But we get a couple of decent preschool channels, so she usually watches CBeebies and Tiny Pop.
My opinion is that a bit of telly to keep them occupied while you get a job or two done (cooking dinner!) is not a problem.


----------



## RachA

I think that the longer you can leave it the better. In my own experience if you don't let them watch tv or play in the tablet etc then they learn to amuse themselves in other ways but if they get into the habit of watching stuff they forget they have the ability to amuse themselves. 
Esther's only really had the tv on since she was around 2 1/2 or 3 and even then all she watched was signing dvd's to help her learn to sing and sign. 
Even now at 4 that's all she watches on both the tv and my iphone. 
Quite honestly tv is such a time waster-over the 2 weeks Christmas holidays we hardly had it on during the day when the children were around.


----------



## sbl

The tv is always on in my home.
I am home alone with lo most of the time and I find it too quiet without it on.
The majority of the time she's just mooching around doing her own thing and not really watching it but I'll put on Disney Junior and she'll watch it whilst playing with her toys.
It's a personal choice.


----------



## Natsku

I agree with RachA that the longer you leave it the better but still, its not the end of the world if they watch a little tv before turning 2.


----------



## Nat0619

TV is always on here. Shoch/horror Ciara also plays apps on the iPad. She went through a phase of being obsessed with the iPad but now is playing much more with other things. She actually ignores the TV most of the time. It is always on Cbeebies or Nick Junior anyway. I know people say to keep them off iPads/TV etc but Ciara has learnt a lot from them. She can count to 10, is now speaking in sentences and starting to know colours and shapes. All the apps she watches are educational. I talk and interact with her constantly but I'm just used to having a TV on. Also, our children are growing up in a very technological age. Times change.


----------



## Jackyx

Same as PP - i have T.V on all the time. My daughter knows her shapes and colours, watches tele and plays on my galaxy tab. She is still very good at doing other activities that aren't technology based and seeing them through until she completes them.

I believe in most things in moderation - i've got a family member who played video games from a very young age and he has grown into a very accomplished and intelligent young man.


----------



## Pixie19

We have the TV on all the time...the only time its turned off is when we're out, asleep or have people over. 

Logan isnt really that bothered about it, as a baby he loved the 'Emmerdale' theme tune, and now he loves the theme tunes for 'Adventure time' 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles' 'Spongebob Squarepants' and 'Johnny Test' 
He has NEVER sat and watched more than 5 minutes of a show because he gets bored and goes to play with his toys. 
We also use the TV as a way to get him to sleep, then when he's asleep its used as a nightlight until we go to bed and turn it off. 

He also loves to play on my phone, i've downloaded a few apps specifically for him and he is great at the shape sorter one and one where he has to drag a coloured circle into the right coloured hoop. I think its a great way of him learning new things :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerlilyb

This is a really informative video regarding TV under 2. I was SO dead set against TV after watching it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&client=mv-google&hl=en-GB&v=BoT7qH_uVNo&nomobile=1

But in reality my girl is a grumpy, clingy little love in the evenings and it's frankly impossible to get dinner made without sticking an episode or two of Sarah and Duck on. It's age appropriate, slow paced and she loves it and it gives me time to make dinner without losing my sanity. TV has a time and a place imo.


----------



## x Michelle x

Nat0619 said:


> TV is always on here. Shoch/horror Ciara also plays apps on the iPad. She went through a phase of being obsessed with the iPad but now is playing much more with other things. She actually ignores the TV most of the time. It is always on Cbeebies or Nick Junior anyway. I know people say to keep them off iPads/TV etc but Ciara has learnt a lot from them. She can count to 10, is now speaking in sentences and starting to know colours and shapes. All the apps she watches are educational. I talk and interact with her constantly but I'm just used to having a TV on. Also, our children are growing up in a very technological age. Times change.

This is us exactly! 
Tabitha now has a preference to what she likes (currently Tinkerbell!) I need something to occupy her whilst I'm seeing to her little brother!


----------



## Sunnie1984

TV is on for about a couple of hours a day here. 

The rest of the time we're either not in, or there's music on. 

Seren doesn't sit down for a moment unless the tv is on, and then only for a few minutes at a time.

She also has apps on my iPhone/iPad. 

We live in a digital world and I want her to know a balance from the outset. 

We read a lot, and I'm so excited about playing board games with her, so I feel as long as she gets a good mix of tv, exercise, role play etc then I'm happy. 

I don't want her to get addicted to any one thing and have started limiting how much peppa pig she watches (as she becomes "deaf") but I've replaced it with other tv rather than take the tv away. 

She'd actually much rather be out at the park, but being 6 months pregnant, and with actual things that need doing, like shopping, cooking and running errands, it isn't always possible to spend all day in the park.


----------



## whatwillbex

I try to mix it up a bit with music, crafts, books etc. She loves mr tumble her face lights up when i put it on. Its his expressions she likes watching. Its all educational so Im not too worried. We do a lot of walks in the day but being winter and the dark evenings is ok. Everything in moderation x


----------



## candyem

The tv is on more often now he is getting older and I am heavily pregnant just for a break every now and then.

I used to limit it and made sure he had plenty of time without the tv as a distraction. I almost became paranoid over it when he was younger and how it might effect his development.

However, we go out somewhere every day (either visiting friends/family, for a walk, to the park) and spend time in most rooms around the house. We spend at least an hour in his room reading stories. We play in the conservatory with his happy land toys over an hour a day too. He reads me stories while I get ready in the morning in my room. At these points in the day it is just me and him having conversations.

He has an amazing vocabulary and often speaks in 5-6 word sentences. He has a good understanding of a story he has heard or something we have watched together (he loves his Gruffalo's child DVD at the moment). I don't think the screen time he has had has hurt him at all.

I think, like everything, TV is absolutely fine in moderation.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

We don't really turn the TV on so Sofia doesn't watch it at all (or rarely). My parents were strict with TV with us growing up so I was never much of a TV person and still am not. I watch maybe 10 mins of news in the morning and if Sofia happens to be awake she looks at it a bit but not interested.

DH and I watch our fave Netflix shows some evenings but it's after Sofia is already asleep.


----------



## morri

no baby tv. we dohave sports on or documentaries but no hyper c0lour pacy kids tv.(


----------



## jd83

We have the TV on in the evenings when we get home from work. I usually put on Disney Junior for the boys while I cook dinner, then watch a few of my shows after dinner while they are playing. They like their cartoons, but they love to play too. Its never hindered them wanting to play with their toys. If it ever gets to the point where I think they are not being creative enough, not playing enough, etc, then yes I would start limiting TV time.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Alexander has had regular screen time since he was about 15 months old. We don't have actual tv, just Netflix, but we let him watch Trotro which is very slow-paced and each episode is sooooo short - it makes a good tool when it is time to brush his teeth! I also use TV to get him out of the kitchen occasionally if I have a lot of meal prep to do and he is having a difficult evening. No regrets here. He understands everything he watches (and that is so important to me, I hate the thought of him mindlessly staring at the tv without being able to follow what is happening) and he loves to chat about his favorite parts and relate them to his own everyday life! I have no concerns whatsoever as everything he watches is very slow and age-appropriate. 

We let him play on the iPad too. ;) Again, all age-appropriate apps though. Stuff like Little Town and jigsaw puzzles. He likes it sometimes but honestly rarely asks for it. He'd much rather be outside at the playground as others have said!!

So, no, we don't take the no screen-time under 2 recommendation too seriously. We just use our common sense about it and make sure he gets plenty of other stimulation, exercise, avenues to explore his creativity etc. The TV is off the majority of the time and I don't like to have it on in the background as I think it's distracting.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

My tv is always on. When I'm home alone with LO I get lonely and the tv helps. She only watches it when her shows are on, I'd say a couple hours a day. I wouldn't be able to get anything done otherwise.


----------



## XJessicaX

TV if left on educational programs is a wonderful source to use. Plus how else would I get things done if it were not for my beloved babysitters Cbeebies?


----------



## needhope

Like most things i just think ita a personal choice and what works for your family.

My lo is nearly 20 months and watches some tv most days. He loves CBeebies. He also plays apps on my mums Ipad and my phone. His fine motor skills with it are fantastic and he is extremely patient when dragging pieces for puzzles on there so i believe its teaching him skills. He also knows more animals than me i think as well as shapes and colours.

As well as this though, he goes outside to play every day,is extremely active,and does lots of creative or imaginative play. If i felt it was hampering this in any way then id encourage more of other activities but as it is i dont think the amount of screen time he has is detrimental to him in any way. But all kids are different- he will only really watch it intently for a few minutes or if its a really fave programme and as soon as he isnt interested anymore i swap it to the radio. He does ask me for cbeebies or to play animal puzzles on my phone but not a lot so thats ok for me :) 

Each to their own :) xx


----------



## needhope

Like previous people said he would much rather be outside or playing with his toys 95% of the time- but sometimes he wants to watch a bit of tv and for him it seems to be beneficial rather than the opposite :) x


----------



## leelee

As with everything else, people should use their common sense. I don't agree that TV is a timewaster. I watch TV and use it to unwind in the evening. I also read, listen to music and go on the net. Everything in moderation.


----------



## tristansmum

I'm afraid I use the tv. It allows me time to cook and tidy up. I try to limit it and switch it off when we are playing ect. In a perfect world they would watch none but hey this is life ans we do what we need to do


----------



## bookreader

LO can get some TV in the mornings. He can be up as early as 5 and due to it being dark, we cannot go out until around 8.30.
We paint, draw, colour water and other creative play, dance, thread beads etc, but often we need TV in those early hours to get breakfast done, or sometimes even to grab his attention while I change his nappy or whatever.

I think a common sense approach works. Ideally, I would like no TV, but in order for that to happen, mornings could get a bit stressful and it would not be worth it.


----------



## lhancock90

Small amounts of age appropriate tv are welcome in our house. Just as small amounts of age appropriate ipad time. So many things enrich children's life and mind. I just balance it all out.


----------



## pompeyvix

When we're at home, the tv is always on. It's music channels, cbeebies or sometimes just day time tv. Apart from In the Night Garden (which she watches about 20% of) and some of the music videos, Anabella really has no interest in the TV at all, which is good. 

I find that when I am in the house, it is too quiet and dull without the tv on, so I put it on if only for a bit of background noise. If Anabella started to get addicted to it and would start staring at it all day, then I would most definitely turn it off. 

She is much more obsessed with the ipad and if it's in her eye line she wants it and and nothing else will do. So I severely limit ipad time to around 10 mins a day and then just hide it away and she is none the wiser!


----------



## SarahBear

Tigerlilyb said:


> This is a really informative video regarding TV under 2. I was SO dead set against TV after watching it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=FR&client=mv-google&hl=en-GB&v=BoT7qH_uVNo&nomobile=1
> 
> But in reality my girl is a grumpy, clingy little love in the evenings and it's frankly impossible to get dinner made without sticking an episode or two of Sarah and Duck on. It's age appropriate, slow paced and she loves it and it gives me time to make dinner without losing my sanity. TV has a time and a place imo.

I watched the video. I don't know that the amount of time I let her watch, or the content of what I let her watch, poses a problem. I should try to read a little more to her in the evening though and maybe try to find some Mr. Rogers to throw into the mix. It's good to be reminded every now and then to keep the pacing slow.


----------



## patch2006uk

We don't have a television set at home. We have a projector in the living room, which doesn't come on during the day because you'd need to shut all the curtains to see it properly, and we have TV through the computer. I've never been one to turn the TV on constantly-I prefer music or radio. I really notice and have always noticed how DS's attention is different in houses where there is constant TV on in the background. I don't like what it does to him. We will sit and watch a programme or 2 together, often mr tumble, magic hands or something similar, but I certainly wouldn't leave one on all day as background noise. 

You just get used to not having one tbh. When I cooked when he was younger, he went in the sling. Now, he helps out.


----------



## patch2006uk

There is also evidence that having screen time within (I think) an hour of going to bed can disrupt sleep, so we've never used TV or programmes in the evening as a wind down because it seems counter productive.


----------



## morri

All the people who say it is too silent and dull without tv... What about radio, does none of you have a radio?
https://www.nfp-forum.de/images/smilies/aalachengrins.gif


----------



## AP

TV is almost always on here(DH really), but if its not something suitable for her shes not interested. I don't particulary like TV myself, I used to have music channels on when I was a SAHM.


----------



## x Michelle x

morri said:


> All the people who say it is too silent and dull without tv... What about radio, does none of you have a radio?
> https://www.nfp-forum.de/images/smilies/aalachengrins.gif

Actually no! I have a laptop but not gonna boot it up just for the radio :winkwink:


----------



## jd83

XJessicaX said:


> *TV if left on educational programs is a wonderful source to use.* Plus how else would I get things done if it were not for my beloved babysitters Cbeebies?

I agree, my older son has learned a lot of things from the shows he watches. While I do teach him things, there are things I know for a fact I have never mentioned to him that he has learned from watching a few of his shows, such as 3-D shapes, types of dinosaurs, etc. I taught him 2-D shapes but never taught shapes beyond that, and was amazed at Christmas when he started telling me certain things were cylinders or cubes, etc.


----------



## ARuppe716

So far lo has had very little tv exposure. I had it on when he was tiny and I was nursing and we had Christmas movies on over the holiday. I also think I out Sesame Street once! But both dh and I work and time at home is limited so were usually busy doing other things. My inlaws put tv on the one day a week they have him but he's too busy to sit and watch. No iPad and definitely no phone. He is just as happy playing with blocks and balls and doesn't need a $300 electronic. As he gets bigger I'm sure I will flex more with screen time but just doesn't feel necessary right now.


----------



## overcomer79

She gets screen time but she doesn't pay attention...her brother asks for it on but he really does not watch it either. I might be the only anti TV person (due to vision) in my house. Hubby likes the noise.


----------



## stephx

My daughter watches tv, she also has her own ipad and nook and watches alot of youtube video's (mainly toy reviews and unboxings- she's a bit of a dork!! :laugh2:) 

It's improved her vocabulary amazingly. Some of the things she comes out with seriously shock me. I don't think screen time is a bad thing at all and I wouldn't consciously limit it. She gets plenty of interaction and independant play time at nursury 4 days a week. Although, I am a fairly relaxed parent :flower:


----------



## kazzzzy

Personally I think that it is a bit extreme not having any screen time until 2, Emily loves Mickey Mouse Clubhouse & Peppa Pig, I've no problem letting her watch them, she's learning words from them & she doesn't watch them for long, they are handy while I'm cooking after coming in from work at 5.30pm, I know she's not getting up to mischief while I'm busy!! Everything in moderation I think, I used to love cartoons when I was small so why shouldn't Emily be allowed enjoy them too!


----------



## Charlee

I know people have opinions on this and I respect everyone has their own parenting methods but please don't judge us who choose to have the television on. I also have the television on at home, Baby TV or Nick Jr. He will watch for a minute or two at a time if a song or voice catches his attention but otherwise he just gets on and plays. I read to him, play with him and take him out to different places so if we are in the house, yes he will have the TV on. He is always on the go though and if he sat and watched it constantly I would turn it off. He is developing well and enjoys it, I'm all for a happy child. Believe it or not, our kids won't be illiterate or any more stupid because they watch TV!

My niece is 5 in July and you wouldn't believe how advanced she is, she has always watched TV too.


----------



## SarahBear

patch2006uk said:


> There is also evidence that having screen time within (I think) an hour of going to bed can disrupt sleep, so we've never used TV or programmes in the evening as a wind down because it seems counter productive.

Oh, I understand, but sometimes you get desperate! Also, once something appears to work, it's tempting to do it again... This evening, we wound down with books and nursing, though.


----------



## EarthMama

We don't have a TV, just little netbooks. We like to show LO youtube videos of funny cats, dog and horses. Sometimes he watches an episode of the Muppets (old school puppets) with my husband. That's about it for now, and it's not every day.


----------



## mammy2oaklen

Always on in my house but ds rarely watches it unless he's asked for a DVD it's just background noise always has been since he was a few months old ds2 is completely uninterested I've never actually seen him stop for longer than a minute to watch anything


----------



## AngelofTroy

SarahBear said:


> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> There is also evidence that having screen time within (I think) an hour of going to bed can disrupt sleep, so we've never used TV or programmes in the evening as a wind down because it seems counter productive.
> 
> Oh, I understand, but sometimes you get desperate! Also, once something appears to work, it's tempting to do it again... This evening, we wound down with books and nursing, though.Click to expand...

Bit of a lazy parenting technique though, eh? ;-) *just kidding*


----------



## overcomer79

AngelofTroy said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> There is also evidence that having screen time within (I think) an hour of going to bed can disrupt sleep, so we've never used TV or programmes in the evening as a wind down because it seems counter productive.
> 
> Oh, I understand, but sometimes you get desperate! Also, once something appears to work, it's tempting to do it again... This evening, we wound down with books and nursing, though.Click to expand...
> 
> Bit of a lazy parenting technique though, eh? ;-) *just kidding*Click to expand...

Hey you even worded it correctly ;)


----------



## lhancock90

Just to add that whilst yes Evelyn and Ivy do watch some bits of Peppa etc more often it's films which they act out with their toys but often Evelyn watches nature documentaries. She's quite the Attenborough fan.


----------



## patch2006uk

Just an interesting point from today. Because we don't have a TV at home that goes on, I find myself distracted by them when we're in other people's houses. They really stop me from being able to concentrate on the flow of the conversation, and I find myself drawn to the screen. I think I notice it happening because I'm not used to it. 

There are studies that say TV as background noise is much worse for attention span than sitting together and watching a program or two and then turning it off.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

patch2006uk said:


> Just an interesting point from today. Because we don't have a TV at home that goes on, I find myself distracted by them when we're in other people's houses. They really stop me from being able to concentrate on the flow of the conversation, and I find myself drawn to the screen. I think I notice it happening because I'm not used to it.
> 
> There are studies that say TV as background noise is much worse for attention span than sitting together and watching a program or two and then turning it off.

I find this too. I watch a lot of TV but I can't do anything else or hold a conversation while it's on, even if I'm not watching. Too distracting by half.


----------



## alaskagrown

My daughter has zero interest in television, but some of the kids I watch can become zombies when it's turned on. I use it sparingly - like when I'm cleaning up lunch or putting away arts and crafts... it keeps them from strangling one another or destroying the living room while I have my back turned for 3 minutes :)

I would prefer my daughter to not watch television shows until she's 3+ and even then in _very_ limited amounts!


----------



## SarahBear

AngelofTroy said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patch2006uk said:
> 
> 
> There is also evidence that having screen time within (I think) an hour of going to bed can disrupt sleep, so we've never used TV or programmes in the evening as a wind down because it seems counter productive.
> 
> Oh, I understand, but sometimes you get desperate! Also, once something appears to work, it's tempting to do it again... This evening, we wound down with books and nursing, though.Click to expand...
> 
> Bit of a lazy parenting technique though, eh? ;-) *just kidding*Click to expand...

It is! Nothing wrong with using lazy techniques every now and then. I think we'd all go crazy if we never used lazy parenting techniques.


----------



## SarahBear

patch2006uk said:


> Just an interesting point from today. Because we don't have a TV at home that goes on, I find myself distracted by them when we're in other people's houses. They really stop me from being able to concentrate on the flow of the conversation, and I find myself drawn to the screen. I think I notice it happening because I'm not used to it.
> 
> There are studies that say TV as background noise is much worse for attention span than sitting together and watching a program or two and then turning it off.

The video link that was shared in this thread doesn't say this directly, but it is strongly implied.


----------



## ChantelVer

Our TV is always on at home it helps a lot when I need to prepare dinner until I have all the food up and running I get some books/toys put it with me in the kitchen so that we can spend time together.

At night when its bedtime I put him in his room put on " Wreck it Ralph" or " Rise of the guardian's" for some reason these are the only programs that intrigue him and relaxes him.

We probably have watched " wreck it ralph " over 30 times I know every word ha ha. 

Nathan is 20months.


----------



## MumToEva

I used to have the tv on a lot when my first was young - just for company for me really, as I found it a bit lonely being at home with a newborn. Now that she is up a bit I only allow her to watch a few favourite programmes, then it is turned off. She tends not to play the same when it is on, and I find myself not interacting with her the same as I have half a eye on the tv myself. I now use the radio for background noise / adult company instead.


----------



## sparkle_1979

We have the tv on way too much, it's on a lot but usually they're playing with toys and it's in the background 

We do loads of other things in the day if we are at home though


----------



## VikkiD

tv is on in our house most of the time in our house mainly disney jr alot of the cartoons on there are quite education sometimes lo will watch other times he plays with his toys. I grew up with the tv on most of the time and its done me no harm :)


----------



## Erised

Our tv is on all day long, between Nick Jr, Disney Jr and Cbeebies. I never put any adult shows on, and try to change the channels between shows that are educational (think Team umizoomi, show me show me, bubbleguppies etc) rather than shows with no purpose but entertaining. 

Eleanor will now have moments where she sits down and watches a show, but give her the choice to go outside and she'll still jump at that any second of the day. Most of the time she's just busy playing around and completely ignores the tv being there. Abigail only pays attention when there's animals or music, and that's only to 'raaaahr' at the tv or to dance. 

I'd say Eleanor actually learned a lot from the shows she's watched. Her speech has always been advanced and she picked up things like counting from it before we even thought about approaching the subject with her.


----------



## Tweak0605

Meh. We always have the TV on in our house. I can't be at home, without some sort of background noise. If it's not on disney jr, then I have it on my shows. Usually, A doesn't pay much attention to it; she'll play with her toys, read her books, color, etc. But if I need to get dinner cooked or some cleaning done, and I don't want her attached to my hip while doing it, I put the TV on one of her shows and let her watch. 

I'm not worried about it. Like a previous poster said, I grew up watching TV and there's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## Seity

Works for us. I've done/am doing that with both my boys. There's nothing they need to see on the TV and I'd rather they play with toys, read books, or otherwise entertain themselves.


----------



## Cassie123

I really don't see what the difference is between watching tv at 1 and watching tv at 2 is??? My LO has always had a little tv in the day. usually an hour or so just so I can get ready for the day in the morning. 
She is incredibly bright and I don't have any regrets in letting her watch a few select shows a day.


----------



## Seity

The difference is that at 1 years old their brains are rapidly developing and making all sorts of neural connections and they've shown that it's linked to ADHD when they are older from the exposure during such a critical phase of their development. Even at 2 it should be very limited exposure.
https://www.whitedot.org/issue/iss_story.asp?slug=ADHD Toddlers


----------



## JASMAK

My kids never watched much tv before 2 or 3, except my child with autism who could (if we let her) watch tv all day. Ha! She loved it. Funnily enough, she would rather play now. I turned it on occasionally, but they didn't pay much attention until then. Now, they are too busy and barely bother to watch tv at ages 10,9, and 3.


----------



## BigLegEmma

Undecided on the TV thing as yet. We don't have a set in the house; I haven't had one for years and the time I used to waste is spent much more productively now. 

While teaching kindergarten and primary school children, it's always unnerved me how drawn in they get; it's like an addiction as soon as they see a television on, regardless of what show is about to play; they swarm like bees to flowers. It's sad. But then, it's not called TV programming for nothing.

Perhaps when Maia's older, we'll get a large screen and introduce her to carefully-vetted DVDs of musicals and children's entertainment, but no TV channels. And no way in hell would I leave her unattended with a remote. Sounds extreme, but I studied media at college and work in the entertainment industry. It's not just a benign piece of furniture. It's there to shape society and does so very effectively.

Our lives are full; there's no reason to have a TV. I can understand it's helpful when parents need to cook etc, but for me personally, the bad outweighs the good by a long shot. And that's without going into brain development and wave patterns blah blah blah.


----------



## x Michelle x

My life is full too, but with a 2 year old and a 3 year old, when I have only had 3 hours broken sleep, it's snowing outside and my OH has the car then I am grateful for the tv (more specifically cbeebies and Disney jnr). I don't really think you can make sweeping statements until you are that position.


----------



## Natsku

Sticking on the Moomin film for Maria (twice in a row!) saved me yesterday when I was packing and couldn't do that without her being kept still in one spot which only tv seems to do!


----------



## katieandfras

My 2 are early risers, 5am everyday without fail and there's just no way I can wake up and start playing with them continuously until 9am! I'm just too tired, so the tv is on for a couple hours in the morning until I'm fully awake! Having said that it doesn't really go on again until they are in bed as our days are always full so we don't get a chance to sit and watch anything! 

I must say though, I will forever be thankful for the tv in the event of me having a sickness bug! Trying to amuse 2 non napping toddlers for 12 hours when you can't move from the bathroom is challenging


----------



## x Michelle x

katieandfras said:


> My 2 are early risers, 5am everyday without fail and there's just no way I can wake up and start playing with them continuously until 9am! I'm just too tired, so the tv is on for a couple hours in the morning until I'm fully awake! Having said that it doesn't really go on again until they are in bed as our days are always full so we don't get a chance to sit and watch anything!
> 
> I must say though, I will forever be thankful for the tv in the event of me having a sickness bug! Trying to amuse 2 non napping toddlers for 12 hours when you can't move from the bathroom is challenging

We have about the same age gap :) I feel your pain, we are having a 5:30am start most days...zzzzz....I am always playing with my kids, but not at that time in the morning! I give them milk and put them in front of the tv until I have had my cuppa and woken up!


----------



## SarahBear

BigLegEmma said:


> Perhaps when Maia's older, we'll get a large screen and introduce her to carefully-vetted DVDs of musicals and children's entertainment, but no TV channels. And no way in hell would I leave her unattended with a remote. Sounds extreme, but I studied media at college and work in the entertainment industry. It's not just a benign piece of furniture. It's there to shape society and does so very effectively.

Doesn't sound the slightest bit extreme to me. In some countries it's illegal to market to children. I don't know about where you are, but here, there's no limits. Then there are the programs themselves.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Well, I'm pretty sure that the TV is on at childcare (either a movie or some kid's show) so when my kid is home with us I rarely turn on the TV. My DH is a TV fiend, as is my SD, so I know my kid is getting some TV even here, but I try not to have the TV on as background when she's awake. If I turn on the TV when she's eating, I usually just turn it onto the toddler music channel. And so far, the rare times I've turned on Baby TV for her, she's pretty uninterested, although she really likes turning the channels using the remote. So she gets more TV than I would like, but I try not to deliberately have on the TV around her most of the time.


----------



## BigLegEmma

Went out for lunch today and saw no less than 6 children all glued to ipads, holding them about 6in from their faces at different tables. Eye strain, much? Not to mention no interaction with siblings or other family members. Another few children were playing on mobile phones, again, no interaction between diners. When we were children, we played and talked with our siblings after eating and engaged in conversation with our parents. I found it sad.


----------



## XJessicaX

BigLegEmma said:


> Went out for lunch today and saw no less than 6 children all glued to ipads, holding them about 6in from their faces at different tables. Eye strain, much? Not to mention no interaction with siblings or other family members. Another few children were playing on mobile phones, again, no interaction between diners. When we were children, we played and talked with our siblings after eating and engaged in conversation with our parents. I found it sad.

Wait until you have a toddler and then you will understand why parents bring electronic items with them whilst dining out. I bring my ipad out with me because an episode of Peppa Pig gives me exactly 5 minuts of blissful silence so I can actually talk to my husband or eat my dessert!


----------



## SarahBear

XJessicaX said:


> BigLegEmma said:
> 
> 
> Went out for lunch today and saw no less than 6 children all glued to ipads, holding them about 6in from their faces at different tables. Eye strain, much? Not to mention no interaction with siblings or other family members. Another few children were playing on mobile phones, again, no interaction between diners. When we were children, we played and talked with our siblings after eating and engaged in conversation with our parents. I found it sad.
> 
> Wait until you have a toddler and then you will understand why parents bring electronic items with them whilst dining out. I bring my ipad out with me because an episode of Peppa Pig gives me exactly 5 minuts of blissful silence so I can actually talk to my husband or eat my dessert!Click to expand...

I have to agree with it being sad... There are other, more interactive way of entertaining a toddler.

I understand that just because it looks "sad," doesn't mean that a parent doesn't do plenty of interactive things at other times, and sometimes it's nice to just relax. Please also keep in mind that I said earlier in the thread that I think we'd all go crazy if we didn't use "lazy parenting techniques" once in a while, but honestly, keeping my kid quiet at the table with an ipad and no interaction, is not the strategy I would choose.

Oh, and gotta say, 5 minutes isn't exactly what I'm going on about, here... I'm talking about kids who are glued.


----------



## Noodlebear

The TV is generally on in my house because I'm weird and like the background noise. He's so used to it being on that the only time he'll pay attention to it during the day is if an advert or something with some nice music comes on and he'll have a little dance :haha:


----------



## Tweak0605

We went out to dinner last night, and it was exhausting. I was trying everything in my power to keep our 15 month old entertained at the table. The service sucked, and our food was slow to come out, so that made it harder. I finally pulled her out of the highchair and went to the waiting area and let her run around. I was very very close to pulling out my phone and just letting her play, but I was trying hard not to. But, I don't see anything wrong with it, as that was going to be my next option if running around didn't work for her. Once you have a toddler, and you realize how hard it sometimes to keep them entertained and sitting still, you might resort to a phone or ipad.


----------



## x Michelle x

XJessicaX said:


> BigLegEmma said:
> 
> 
> Went out for lunch today and saw no less than 6 children all glued to ipads, holding them about 6in from their faces at different tables. Eye strain, much? Not to mention no interaction with siblings or other family members. Another few children were playing on mobile phones, again, no interaction between diners. When we were children, we played and talked with our siblings after eating and engaged in conversation with our parents. I found it sad.
> 
> Wait until you have a toddler and then you will understand why parents bring electronic items with them whilst dining out. I bring my ipad out with me because an episode of Peppa Pig gives me exactly 5 minuts of blissful silence so I can actually talk to my husband or eat my dessert!Click to expand...

lol we have 2 ipads for this purpose! although my eldest 95% of the time is fine. unfortunately my youngest gets fed up in his highchair ad doesn't necessarily understand that lunch is only 5 mins away.. he doesn't want to colour, we've walked around the the place, packets of sugar or a straw/napkin will only entertain him for 30 seconds. But letting him watch curious george on the ipad means he sits peacefully until the food comes.


----------



## stephx

x Michelle x said:


> XJessicaX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigLegEmma said:
> 
> 
> Went out for lunch today and saw no less than 6 children all glued to ipads, holding them about 6in from their faces at different tables. Eye strain, much? Not to mention no interaction with siblings or other family members. Another few children were playing on mobile phones, again, no interaction between diners. When we were children, we played and talked with our siblings after eating and engaged in conversation with our parents. I found it sad.
> 
> Wait until you have a toddler and then you will understand why parents bring electronic items with them whilst dining out. I bring my ipad out with me because an episode of Peppa Pig gives me exactly 5 minuts of blissful silence so I can actually talk to my husband or eat my dessert!Click to expand...
> 
> lol we have 2 ipads for this purpose! although my eldest 95% of the time is fine. unfortunately my youngest gets fed up in his highchair ad doesn't necessarily understand that lunch is only 5 mins away.. he doesn't want to colour, we've walked around the the place, packets of sugar or a straw/napkin will only entertain him for 30 seconds. But letting him watch curious george on the ipad means he sits peacefully until the food comes.Click to expand...

Totally agree! 

My child is a well behaved girl but I think it's asking a lot for a 2-3 year old to sit for hours on end at the dinner table while they are hungry/bored etc

And while I may get the odd snotty look from people thinking i'm being lazy cause my kid has an ipad, I can guarentee I would get more snotty looks if she was running around the place in my vein attempt to 'interact' with a hungry/bored/impatient child!


----------



## KayBea

usually the tv is on all day.. she doesnt watch it the whole day though. sometimes its cbeebies, music channel, or something ide like to watch.

ide say she watches about an hour a day (spread through out). but occasionally we will have a film day where we watch 1-2 films.

she has learnt alot from it as i only really let her watch educational programmes. i dont think its a bad thing as she isnt sat infront of it all day every day. x


eta: the only electrical thing we have is my iphone which she does have some games on, matching things, coloring, maths, letters etc which we play together. i dont allow her to watch films or anything because even after me watching it for 5 mins my eyes hurt.

but at the table no toys are allowed, including my iphone. we usually play eye spy or can you see...
i do carry an aqua doodle in my bag too which helps if we are out & there isnt anything for her to do.

worst comes to worst we take a walk outside.


----------



## Charlee

Funny how some people are so judgemental. When I was growing up and TV's were "cool", parents would never call it "lazy parenting".
Like I said, it is on most the day for background noise but he nevers sits and actually watches it for more than 5 minutes, being on your own with a toddler that doesn't speak can get pretty quiet. And if you have the time and ability to read and play with a child for 12 straight waking hours then fairplay.

This thread has turned from opinions to some people thinking they are so much better than others because they aren't "lazy".. ok then.


----------



## JASMAK

Whats wrong with being lazy or wasting time? Are we in some race? In my house we are a go go go family. If, my kids have time to sit and be a vegetable on the couch....I welcome it. Its the balance that counts. If you want to plop a screen in front of a toddler for a few minutes rest...do it! Nothing wrong with zoning out for a few minutes. I am so sick of this race people are on to make their kids the smartest in the world. Give your kid a life too.


----------



## SarahBear

We watched some stuff online this evening, but after days of not watching anything, I'm reminded of why making TV a regular habit, is not a good idea.i


----------



## BigLegEmma

I understand the need for a few peaceful moments, but surely you don't believe it was impossible to achieve before electronic gadgets? My friends' children read books or play Lego etc with each other at the end of the table. They happily entertain themselves while socialising. Socialisation in childhood is imperative to have balanced adults. We see the effects of that more and more, adults with interaction impairment and disorders that could have been avoided. 

I'm not anti-technology, far from it; I just think there's too much dependence on it and not enough long term study results yet; aso, I'd like to see less dependence on it all round. People waste their lives in front of TVs, watching characters live theirs. I know lots of people without televisions and they don't miss it at all. Some people who come to our home think it odd that our living room is missing the most important item in theirs. Others enjoy the social aspect of not having one dominate the conversation. Workwise, OH and I both work from home and I'm sure we're get a lot less done if we had a television. If we go out for coffee and there's a flat-screen at the cafe, you can bet his eyes drift to the wall and any conversation goes out of the window. They're addictive.

Same with mobile phones; the jury's still out on radiation from mobile phones affecting adult users and yet loads of children have them. There are no more abductions now than when I was a child and we managed using payphones. I won't carry my handset near my body while pregnant as I don't know what effect prolonged exposure could have. Am I over-protective? Probably. It's not a big allowance for me to make, I hate phones. :)

My biggest peeve is TVs in children's bedrooms. Ruins sleep quality. I won't ever change my mind on that. :( Anyhoo, back to the thread topic, I don't think it a great sacrifice to limit TV exposure to 2yrs and above. 



> ...Good evidence suggests that screen viewing before age 2 has lasting negative effects on children&#8217;s language development, reading skills, and shortterm memory. It also contributes to problems with sleep and attention. If &#8220;you are what you eat,&#8221; then the brain is what it experiences, and video entertainment is like mental junk food for babies and toddlers.
> 
> The problem lies not only with what toddlers are doing while they&#8217;re watching TV; it&#8217;s what they aren&#8217;t doing...https://www.healthychildren.org/english/family-life/media/pages/why-to-avoid-tv-before-age-2.aspx


----------



## x Michelle x

I just don't think that until people have been in the situation and have children then you can't judge people who do let children watch tv. I know no-one has said it outright but some of the posts on here are judgemental and the ones from people without toddlers/children irk me the most! Now my kids are watching Barney on a 55in tv, well one is and one is playing with his teapot. I'm currently making home made soup, clearing the breakfast stuff, packing bags for the morning and tidying up. I clearly should leave all that and just turn the tv and interact 100% with my children? I know some parents don't have tv and that's not my issue, and well done to them but I do and I love it!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

BigLegEmma said:


> Went out for lunch today and saw no less than 6 children all glued to ipads, holding them about 6in from their faces at different tables. Eye strain, much? Not to mention no interaction with siblings or other family members. Another few children were playing on mobile phones, again, no interaction between diners. When we were children, we played and talked with our siblings after eating and engaged in conversation with our parents. I found it sad.

To be honest I would find this a bit sad too and I do have my very own impatient, fidgety, sometimes loud little girl. Sometimes she's hard to cope with. We have a tablet with a few kids TV episodes of it and we've used it once in the doctors office when she was having her jabs. 

I'm not saying I wouldn't use it again if there really was no other way to keep her happy, it's a great tool and if you have access to it then great! The sad thing is is that so many kids aren't even being given a chance to sit and socialise, they're just being lumped off with an ipad in the corner to shut them up.

I'm NOT saying that this is what you ladies are doing, if you're on a parenting forum being passionate about your parenting techniques then I figure you're doing something right. But using it to "shut them up" does happen and that's what I find sad.


----------



## XJessicaX

I am sitting here letting DD2 watching 'The Lingo Show' on Cbeebies whilst I type on B&B.


----------



## Charlee

Lo has tv in his room, he's used it maybe twice? Never before bed, he's slept through the night since 8 weeks old, he's in bed asleep for 6pm and gets up at 8am sometimes later. He also has an hour nap in the day so no it doesn't ruin sleep. It's in there as sometimes I spend an hour or too cleaning upstairs and he might want some background noise, do you suggest I clean and leave him downstairs? Or whilst he's sleeping and risk waking him? 

Morale of the story? Not everyone who has a tv or has it on has a lazy/stupid kid, put down your "research" and stop patronising people. No I didn't watch much tv as a kid, but we also didn't have countless engaging tv programs designed for kids. Yes my child likes tv, but he also likes mega blocks, books, musical instruments and other toys. 

So suck of judgemental parents who think they're amazing parents because they don't watch tv.


----------



## x Michelle x

XJessicaX said:


> I am sitting here letting DD2 watching 'The Lingo Show' on Cbeebies whilst I type on B&B.

Lazy parent :rofl: my son is watching jungle junction while wearing my handbag... We have just been outside for the hour, perhaps I don't let him chill and just constantly keep him on the go?!


----------



## Indigo77

No TV time here. 
Believe me, it's tempting & would make life easier, but I'm going to put it off for as long as possible. 

There are a few apps I allow on the iPad every once in a while, but that's going to end today. 
Thanks for the reminders.


----------



## JASMAK

BigLegEmma said:


> I understand the need for a few peaceful moments, but surely you don't believe it was impossible to achieve before electronic gadgets? My friends' children read books or play Lego etc with each other at the end of the table. They happily entertain themselves while socialising. Socialisation in childhood is imperative to have balanced adults. We see the effects of that more and more, *adults with interaction impairment and disorders that could have been avoided.*
> 
> I'm not anti-technology, far from it; I just think there's too much dependence on it and not enough long term study results yet; aso, I'd like to see less dependence on it all round. People waste their lives in front of TVs, watching characters live theirs. I know lots of people without televisions and they don't miss it at all. Some people who come to our home think it odd that our living room is missing the most important item in theirs. Others enjoy the social aspect of not having one dominate the conversation. Workwise, OH and I both work from home and I'm sure we're get a lot less done if we had a television. If we go out for coffee and there's a flat-screen at the cafe, you can bet his eyes drift to the wall and any conversation goes out of the window. They're addictive.
> 
> Same with mobile phones; the jury's still out on radiation from mobile phones affecting adult users and yet loads of children have them. There are no more abductions now than when I was a child and we managed using payphones. I won't carry my handset near my body while pregnant as I don't know what effect prolonged exposure could have. Am I over-protective? Probably. It's not a big allowance for me to make, I hate phones. :)
> 
> My biggest peeve is TVs in children's bedrooms. Ruins sleep quality. I won't ever change my mind on that. :( Anyhoo, back to the thread topic, I don't think it a great sacrifice to limit TV exposure to 2yrs and above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Good evidence suggests that screen viewing before age 2 has lasting negative effects on children&#8217;s language development, reading skills, and shortterm memory. It also contributes to problems with sleep and attention. If &#8220;you are what you eat,&#8221; then the brain is what it experiences, and video entertainment is like mental junk food for babies and toddlers.
> 
> The problem lies not only with what toddlers are doing while they&#8217;re watching TV; it&#8217;s what they aren&#8217;t doing...https://www.healthychildren.org/english/family-life/media/pages/why-to-avoid-tv-before-age-2.aspxClick to expand...

What kind of disorders? The link you provided said two hours a day is okay.


----------



## SarahBear

I guess Violet gets screen time "most days." My husband is the stay at home parent and he said that he'll show her videos (youtube) based on what she's interested in, to encourage language development. For example, she was interested in the birds outside and was almost saying "bird." So he showed her videos of birds. Yesterday, she was almost saying duck, and was very interested in the ducks at the park, so today, Owen showed her videos of duck and tried to get her to say "duck."


----------



## Charlee

Can't stop laughing at this new "research" they keep coming up with though. "Research also shows babies that co sleep can become clingy" "research shows this and that".

What a load of cods wallop. My son is on track, happy, healthy and sleeps 14 hours a night. 

If you don't want the tv on in front of your kids fine by me, do not however judge those who do. We probably all spend the same amount if time playing etc do not brand it lazy you ignorant people.


----------



## Celesse

Over the last 6 months I've had two first trimesters, lots of sickness, a long drawn out miscarriage, really bad tonsillitis. This first trimester I've been pretty much on bed rest with a second empty sac that caused a lot of bleeding. 

No way I'd have got through all that without Peppa Pig!


----------



## Celesse

Computer wise, 

Both children watch youtube videos a lot of things we are talking about and interested in that day. So if we have been talking about crocodiles we will find some nature vids of crocodiles. Around Christmas we found Christmas songs. 

My 3 year old has just restarted Reading Eggs, has basic mouse control including drag and drop. She has her own mouse, as mine is a rather complicated 27 button mouse. 
My 2 year old plays baby computer games where all he has to do is press space bar. 

Both children have sat on our knees and watched us play games since they were little. Computers are a normal part of our family life. I think in this day and age children need to be learning to use a PC pretty early on.


----------



## BigLegEmma

Tigerlilyb said:


> To be honest I would find this a bit sad too and I do have my very own impatient, fidgety, sometimes loud little girl. Sometimes she's hard to cope with. We have a tablet with a few kids TV episodes of it and we've used it once in the doctors office when she was having her jabs.
> 
> I'm not saying I wouldn't use it again if there really was no other way to keep her happy, it's a great tool and if you have access to it then great! The sad thing is is that so many kids aren't even being given a chance to sit and socialise, they're just being lumped off with an ipad in the corner to shut them up.
> 
> I'm NOT saying that this is what you ladies are doing, if you're on a parenting forum being passionate about your parenting techniques then I figure you're doing something right. But using it to "shut them up" does happen and that's what I find sad.

Yes, I think my posts came off brusque, possibly because I get passionate about it; the parents yesterday at the next table were a bit tipsy and the whole time we were there, I don't think I saw them speak with the youngsters. I'm not averse to children being exposed to technology and entertainment, just as long as it's limited and as part of a well-rounded family life. I used to sing in a pub in England and became friends with the landlord, so would often watch his kids for him. They spent most of their days and nights with the TV as babysitter (age 3 and 5) and didn't know how to play with other children. They even watched TV to go to sleep. I taught in my first primary school 16yrs ago and the deterioration of children's reading, writing and social skills has diminished with their increased dependibility on TV and media. And they LOVE when you give them a little attention and free time to use their imaginations. And this is not just to do with increased media time, it's the general deterioration of education as a whole, but that's for another topic. :)


----------



## patch2006uk

Celesse said:


> Over the last 6 months I've had two first trimesters, lots of sickness, a long drawn out miscarriage, really bad tonsillitis. This first trimester I've been pretty much on bed rest with a second empty sac that caused a lot of bleeding.
> 
> No way I'd have got through all that without Peppa Pig!

I think it depends how your house and life are set up though really. I've had a particularly poor last couple of years - I've been pregnant for 74 weeks, 2 sets of morning sickness, one labour, a couple of hospital stays and I'm still waiting to bring home my baby - and I haven't relied on TV to keep DS entertained. No judgement for those that do need it, but it's not inevitable from my experience that a bad time requires TV to get you through it. 

It helps that our house just isn't designed with TV in mind, so it's not something we reach for. We have a projector which you can't see during the day without blacking out all the windows, or we have a receiver through the computer, but then you have to sit at the desk and usually watch in a small window in the corner of the screen.

I'm fortunate that DS plays well on his own and he can keep himself amused. I certainly have relied on him not destroying the house during some of the days I haven't felt able to drag myself out of bed. 

That being said, he does sit and watch me play pokemon sometimes, and we're teaching him mario kart on the wii. I mind gaming based screen time less than just passive watching. My brother and I grew up seeing video games as modern board games, really, that we played together and shared in. I suppose some people would think a 3 year old playing mario kart horrific, but I'm hilariously proud that he can get around the courses and fire shells at people! ;)


----------



## SophiasMummy

My TV is on all the time while we're home though not always on kids stuff, she normally watches Disney and sometimes films but most of the time she's busy playing and its just on in the background, right now she sat on the sofa watching homeward bound, she starting to get interested in film and shows that aren't cartoons, but the cartoons have taught her a lot, its just me and LO so its nice for her to do something other than follow me round or play with her toys. 

I don't understand why people think the TV is such a bad thing my LO watches it on and off while we're home though like I said its on all the time but she is also probably one of the fittest children of her age, she happily walks for 2 hours plus through fields, across the common and on the beach 3-4 times a week plus general walking for shopping and she goes out her scooter etc.

Ipads and computers I don't like though, I've seen people give their 2 year old a ipad as a birthday present with the excuse it will help them learn, yet I see my friends little boy the same age as my LO and he is nearly always on the ipad playing angry birds or watching YouTube videos of game walkthroughs. My LO has a DS but she is allowed it for an hour at a time and usually forgets about it after that hour for a couple days, if we are out for dinner at an upscale restaurant which we do once every couple months with family she gets to play cbeebies on my phone while waiting for people to finish eating but I wont let her play anymore than that.


----------



## minties

Thomas has always been attracted to TV's, phones a tablets etc. I have an ipad that I use with him SOMETIMES, we draw and play games.

Sophie has zero interest in all of that stuff. I've never ever seen her watch the TV or anything. Makes my job easier!


----------



## emma4g63

My little girl does sometimes watch a little roo much iPad as she very easily becomes attached to shows like sofia - jake now it's scooby do lol 
She only watches u, once and shouts until we let her watch she prob has 2hours tv time a day but she's always been a early hitter of all milestones and talks reasonably well for age and is very social !! Loves other kids and chats or garbled to thrm - some days she couldn't care about tv and other she does - she has her own choices and we don't feel it's anything wrong


----------



## lindseymw

My two have access to the TV, iPad, Samsung Tablet, 300,000 films, Nintendo Wii along with a whole lot of toys....sometimes they watch CBeebies, sometimes they watch movies, sometimes they play bowling on the Wii or Angry Birds on the iPad and sometimes they may even (shock horror) actually play together with their lego.

We have lazy days where we'll watch a couple of movies, we have days where we go hiking up the woods, looking for shells on the beach.....

I must be doing something right...my eldest is on the gifted list at School.

Anyone else find it ironic about the Anti-Technology blah and being on BnB?


----------



## emma4g63

lindseymw said:


> My two have access to the TV, iPad, Samsung Tablet, 300,000 films, Nintendo Wii along with a whole lot of toys....sometimes they watch CBeebies, sometimes they watch movies, sometimes they play bowling on the Wii or Angry Birds on the iPad and sometimes they may even (shock horror) actually play together with their lego.
> 
> We have lazy days where we'll watch a couple of movies, we have days where we go hiking up the woods, looking for shells on the beach.....
> 
> I must be doing something right...my eldest is on the gifted list at School.
> 
> Anyone else find it ironic about the Anti-Technology blah and being on BnB?



Lol I thought the exact same!! I mean there musnt be a baby/Toddler out there who's not curios what mummy's doing on the shiny bright looking object that make noises wow!!!


----------



## vermeil

BigLegEmma said:


> I understand the need for a few peaceful moments, but surely you don't believe it was impossible to achieve before electronic gadgets? My friends' children read books or play Lego etc with each other at the end of the table. They happily entertain themselves while socialising. Socialisation in childhood is imperative to have balanced adults. We see the effects of that more and more, adults with interaction impairment and disorders that could have been avoided.
> 
> I'm not anti-technology, far from it; I just think there's too much dependence on it and not enough long term study results yet; aso, I'd like to see less dependence on it all round. People waste their lives in front of TVs, watching characters live theirs. I know lots of people without televisions and they don't miss it at all. Some people who come to our home think it odd that our living room is missing the most important item in theirs. Others enjoy the social aspect of not having one dominate the conversation. Workwise, OH and I both work from home and I'm sure we're get a lot less done if we had a television. If we go out for coffee and there's a flat-screen at the cafe, you can bet his eyes drift to the wall and any conversation goes out of the window. They're addictive.
> 
> Same with mobile phones; the jury's still out on radiation from mobile phones affecting adult users and yet loads of children have them. There are no more abductions now than when I was a child and we managed using payphones. I won't carry my handset near my body while pregnant as I don't know what effect prolonged exposure could have. Am I over-protective? Probably. It's not a big allowance for me to make, I hate phones. :)
> 
> My biggest peeve is TVs in children's bedrooms. Ruins sleep quality. I won't ever change my mind on that. :( Anyhoo, back to the thread topic, I don't think it a great sacrifice to limit TV exposure to 2yrs and above.

I agree 100%. With my son it was no screen time until he was 3.was quite easy since our only TV is in the basement where he practically never goes. We use it occasionally to watch movies with friends. It was never on around him just becauce we never watch it ourselves. Its amazing all you can accomplish without TV time ;)

Its much better to interact and talk with your kids than letting the TV build their vision of the world.

Now that he's 3.5 I do let him play on the tablet a bit when I'm breastfeeding our newborn.

The average american watches over 4hours of TV PER DAY!


----------



## SarahBear

lindseymw said:


> Anyone else find it ironic about the Anti-Technology blah and being on BnB?

Not particularly. We've all passed those critical developmental stages whereas our children have not.


----------



## SarahBear

emma4g63 said:


> lindseymw said:
> 
> 
> My two have access to the TV, iPad, Samsung Tablet, 300,000 films, Nintendo Wii along with a whole lot of toys....sometimes they watch CBeebies, sometimes they watch movies, sometimes they play bowling on the Wii or Angry Birds on the iPad and sometimes they may even (shock horror) actually play together with their lego.
> 
> We have lazy days where we'll watch a couple of movies, we have days where we go hiking up the woods, looking for shells on the beach.....
> 
> I must be doing something right...my eldest is on the gifted list at School.
> 
> Anyone else find it ironic about the Anti-Technology blah and being on BnB?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I thought the exact same!! I mean there musnt be a baby/Toddler out there who's not curios what mummy's doing on the shiny bright looking object that make noises wow!!!Click to expand...

I do most of my bnb while Violet is asleep.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

lindseymw said:


> My two have access to the TV, iPad, Samsung Tablet, 300,000 films, Nintendo Wii along with a whole lot of toys....sometimes they watch CBeebies, sometimes they watch movies, sometimes they play bowling on the Wii or Angry Birds on the iPad and sometimes they may even (shock horror) actually play together with their lego.
> 
> We have lazy days where we'll watch a couple of movies, we have days where we go hiking up the woods, looking for shells on the beach.....
> 
> I must be doing something right...my eldest is on the gifted list at School.
> 
> Anyone else find it ironic about the Anti-Technology blah and being on BnB?

This is fair enough but why are those of us who don't want tv for our young kids are attacked? I'm not anti-technology at all, I'm just not a TV person. As I said in my first post I grew up with parents that were strict with TV so I never cared for it to this day. I work full time so I have no time for it anyway but when I was on mat leave my tv was still mostly off. It's just our personal life style. I didn't know this was a competition thread.

Oh and it's great that your son is gifted. My boss (who I'm close to) has two kids that are 9 and 7 now and still only are allowed 30 mins screen time per day....oh ya, and they are both gifted. Is it because they don't get much screen time? Is it because of his amazing parenting? No, they just are....Oh and I guess your son is over 2 right? Isn't this thread for toddlers under 2 as the title reads?

I use disposable diapers but don't think parents that use reusable are hipsters, I breastfed but don't think those who formula fed are stuck in the 60's, etc... why do moms so constantly judge each other? I don't come to this site as much anymore but when I do I seem to see so many judgemental posts (on both sides) :nope: There are still some amazing helpful ladies on here but threads like this are just sad.

Ok I'm done now:coffee: will go check out a less controversial thread


----------



## Noodlebear

If you choose not to because of lifestyle or whatever that's fine and I don't see anyone saying there's a single thing wrong with that. It's people who come out with the crap about how it will affect development, intelligence etc (like all parents who let their children watch TV must do very little else with them) that need to change the record. Problems only arise if kids are glues to the telly all the time, it is an EXTREME and saying it is anything else is ill informed. I actually agree with what you said Shadow Lady but the post you've quoted didn't attack or judge anyone....


----------



## Tigerlilyb

Honestly the studies are based on kids who are parked in front of the TV for hours upon hours per day. Nobody said 5 mins of peppa pig will give your kid developmental issues.

That being said the studies are also something to take into consideration. It's utterly personal choice, these studies are made to help parents make informed choices.

IE. it is known that processed meat contributes to cancer. People still eat it in regulation. Some people choose to go veggie. If people didn't know that fact, I'm sure it'd be eaten a whole lot more. Informed choice.


----------



## lindseymw

Shadowy Lady said:


> lindseymw said:
> 
> 
> My two have access to the TV, iPad, Samsung Tablet, 300,000 films, Nintendo Wii along with a whole lot of toys....sometimes they watch CBeebies, sometimes they watch movies, sometimes they play bowling on the Wii or Angry Birds on the iPad and sometimes they may even (shock horror) actually play together with their lego.
> 
> We have lazy days where we'll watch a couple of movies, we have days where we go hiking up the woods, looking for shells on the beach.....
> 
> I must be doing something right...my eldest is on the gifted list at School.
> 
> Anyone else find it ironic about the Anti-Technology blah and being on BnB?
> 
> This is fair enough but why are those of us who don't want tv for our young kids are attacked? I'm not anti-technology at all, I'm just not a TV person. As I said in my first post I grew up with parents that were strict with TV so I never cared for it to this day. I work full time so I have no time for it anyway but when I was on mat leave my tv was still mostly off. It's just our personal life style. I didn't know this was a competition thread.
> 
> Oh and it's great that your son is gifted. My boss (who I'm close to) has two kids that are 9 and 7 now and still only are allowed 30 mins screen time per day....oh ya, and they are both gifted. Is it because they don't get much screen time? Is it because of his amazing parenting? No, they just are....Oh and I guess your son is over 2 right? Isn't this thread for toddlers under 2 as the title reads?
> 
> I use disposable diapers but don't think parents that use reusable are hipsters, I breastfed but don't think those who formula fed are stuck in the 60's, etc... why do moms so constantly judge each other? I don't come to this site as much anymore but when I do I seem to see so many judgemental posts (on both sides) :nope: There are still some amazing helpful ladies on here but threads like this are just sad.
> 
> Ok I'm done now:coffee: will go check out a less controversial threadClick to expand...

I have no qualms with choosing no TV as a lifestyle choice, that of course is your right as person & a parent. As Noodle has said before me, the posts that state children will be this, will be that blah blah blah after having some screen time is the one I was responding to.

Of course parenting is not a competition. I was merely pointing out that despite my children having access to all the technology (yes prior to being 2 years old, hence why I posted) I still have a gifted child. According this study & that study, he should have been a child who cannot communicate between peers, can't string a sentence together, unable to read or write and has only the ability to space out in front of the big shiny thing in the corner. Jacob, he's too young to tell whether he will be gifted or not. Joshua showed signs around 3 years old :flower:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Ok thanks lindsey mw and noodlebear, I actually haven't read the whole thread just the first post and the last page and I guess that's why I got annoyed. This TV debate comes out once in a while here and some ppl really are passionate about no tv at all and some say they can never ever have the damn thing off...

Not sure there are that many of us that actually aren't used to TV due to our up-bringing (like me) so mine might be a unique case.


----------



## BigLegEmma

Those taking comments personally in the thread about the detrimental effects of too much television at a young age do so by choice. You're offended because you want to be offended. If you believe your child has a healthy measure of TV v other mediums, then don't get upset, the comments are not about you or your parenting style. When I remark on the negatives about TV consumption, play devil's advocate, have a differing opinion, there's no need to go all harpy in defence.

One thing I will say, parents give their children to schools all day five days a week and teachers see a lot more than parents do in some areas. That doesn't mean parents are bad, it means teachers see children in a different social and educational setting to parents who see their children with a much smaller group, not a class of 6 to 30. The whole 'until you have kids you don't know' argument doesn't wash. 

As for the 'gifted' thing, your children are gifted anyway, regardless of TV consumption. I was in Mensa as a child (gifted society) and was writing and speaking French by the age of 3. I play 12 musical instruments. My IQ was/is in top 1% and my school work was used as standard to grade national examinations. I don't attribute my intelligence to my TV consumption, big or small. If I'd watched more TV - and I watched far more as a teen than now - I would probably still have gained excellent grades, because gifted children only have to worry about not being bothered trying, not struggling with the work.

I do know television is a medium to shape opinion and belief, and it is addictive. That's not an opinion, it's a fact. I'm not ANTI-television, I'm TV in moderation and I think during years brains are developing, I would prefer to engage my child in other ways. That's just my choice and as we don't have a TV, I'll be able to live it.

I don't see watching a lot of TV as a valid choice for my life and don't see anything wrong with making observations on other people's TV usage; it's social commentary. If some children watch more TV than others, so some children read less than others. And as a result - among other factors - not all children have the same levels of literacy. 

In school, children who watch lots of TV are often tired and cranky, and make slower progress in reading and writing. Argue about it all you want, but it's a fact. Not just a fact I pulled off the internet but something I've experienced teaching in primary schools for years.

Anyway, my last comment in this thread is that watching TV as a family activity can be a good thing; as a substitute for real human interaction, it is not.


----------



## Charlee

Again I have just read "It's better to talk and interact with your child rather than let tv build their vision of the world" HOW JUDGEMENTAL ARE YOU SERIOUSLY!

Having the TV on does not mean you don't interact or even have it as a focus. Honestly.


----------



## x__amour

My DD watches TV usually every day. Not for an obscene amount of time but she has her favorite TV shows and movies. She also knows how to use a computer (for ABCMouse.com) and has a InnoTab 3S. Technology is part of her generation as well as mine, it's only normal for it to be a part of life for us.


----------



## AnneD

vermeil said:


> The average american watches over 4hours of TV PER DAY!

My god I wish I had that much time to waste!


----------



## NoodleSnack

BigLegEmma said:


> Went out for lunch today and saw no less than children all glued to ipads, holding them about 6in from their faces at different tables. Eye strain, much? Not to mention no interaction with siblings or other family members. Another few children were playing on mobile phones, again, no interaction between diners. When we were children, we played and talked with our siblings after eating and engaged in conversation with our parents. I found it sad.


You don't know that the kids don't interact in other setting. You need to stop making too many assumptions from a little snippet.

I find it presumptuous for someone to look at other strangers in such a neutral setting for a short period of time and feel sad about them.


----------



## SarahBear

Tigerlilyb said:


> Honestly the studies are based on kids who are parked in front of the TV for hours upon hours per day. Nobody said 5 mins of peppa pig will give your kid developmental issues.
> 
> That being said the studies are also something to take into consideration. It's utterly personal choice, these studies are made to help parents make informed choices.
> 
> IE. it is known that processed meat contributes to cancer. People still eat it in regulation. Some people choose to go veggie. If people didn't know that fact, I'm sure it'd be eaten a whole lot more. Informed choice.

I agree. How are we to make informed choices or grow as parents, if we don't discuss the pros and cons of various parenting decisions as well as the various factors that contribute to various outcomes?


----------



## JASMAK

I really would rather my kids watch tv than have their noses in their iPods or xbox. At least with tv they can still interact, and do. In fact, we have a no 'screens' rule for weekdays, but that does not include tv. Tv shows end too.....games and Aps can go on forever. Just my take on it. My kids are 9 and 10 and 3. I don't think tv's are the problem, but the parents who let their kids watch too much. That isn't every parent....there is some parents. And not letting children (older anyways) watch ANY tv can be detrimental too, unless you don't mind your kids being clueless in social situations where their friends are talking about shows.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Hannah watches tv all the time. I see nothing wrong with it as long as they isn't the only thing they are doing.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Yikes, people feel strongly about their telly :lol:

I wish we'd done no screen time. Until he was about 18 months I didn't have that choice because we didn't have our own home but I'm seriously considering getting rid of the TV now. It definitely has a detrimental affect on Lucas, takes up all of his attention and he turns into a little zombie when it's on. Usually he only watches it in his nan's or dad's but he's become pretty snappy while his shows are on and goes into meltdown when I turn it off.
I only put it on in the evenings anyway for company I guess, but it has been very handy to keep him entertained while I shower etc. Guess I'll be investing in a radio :haha:


----------



## overcomer79

AnneD said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> The average american watches over 4hours of TV PER DAY!
> 
> My god I wish I had that much time to waste!Click to expand...

I guess I'm not the average american lol. I used to be a tv person until my children came. My vision (being legally blind) requires that I watch with my ears so it has to be quiet there. I prefer to spend my free time crocheting or other crafts or sleeping (31.5 weeks pregnant lol). I don't have much patience for reading but I have a children's book app on my ipad that I will read to them.

When I'm home with my children alone, the tv isn't on unless it is to keep ds quiet so dd can nap (she has to have absolute silence)...then often times I get lucky and he falls asleep so I get peace LOL. 

That being said, dd does watch some tv...well youtube. Zumba is big in our family and one of my daughter's favorite songs is "limbo" lol. 

My ds got a leappad ultra from grandma and we use that in the car because he can get quite distracting if he doesn't haven some form of entertainment. 

In the past year, we have upped our activity as a family so that automatically has decreased the amount of tv that is on. Am I against my kids watching it? No, I'm not. Everything in moderation. When Christopher gets here, I will probably have a movie on because for the first few weeks, I won't be allowed out of bed (thanks to complicated recoveries from the past two). But anyway...it's impossible to form a correct opinion of one's situation unless you live behind the same four walls.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

AnneD said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> The average american watches over 4hours of TV PER DAY!
> 
> My god I wish I had that much time to waste!Click to expand...

I don't even see how that's possible. Unless the average american doesn't work full-time which also doesn't make sense. Where is this survey coming from?

I get home at 5:30 pm and asleep by 10 pm. Between cooking, taking care of baby and hanging out with my husband I can watch maybe 30 mins of tv max.



JASMAK said:


> I really would rather my kids watch tv than have their noses in their iPods or xbox. At least with tv they can still interact, and do. In fact, we have a no 'screens' rule for weekdays, but that does not include tv. Tv shows end too.....games and Aps can go on forever. Just my take on it. My kids are 9 and 10 and 3. I don't think tv's are the problem, but the parents who let their kids watch too much. That isn't every parent....there is some parents. And not letting children (older anyways) watch ANY tv can be detrimental too, unless you don't mind your kids being clueless in social situations where their friends are talking about shows.

I think OP stated screen time, not tv. Screen time includes all the devices you mentioned (iPad, XBox, tv, computer....). I also think the question for screen time for toddlers under 2 (you're saying yours are 3, 9 and 10) :flower:


----------



## NewMummyx

From about 2yrs 6mths my LO has started watching cartoons lasting 10\15 minutes. 
I'm not supermum, he just wasn't interested at all! Your lucky if its an hour Max a day, I can't imagine him sitting still for that long tho he's so active :haha:


----------



## overcomer79

NewMummyx said:


> From about 2yrs 6mths my LO has started watching cartoons lasting 10\15 minutes.
> I'm not supermum, he just wasn't interested at all! Your lucky if its an hour Max a day, I can't imagine him sitting still for that long tho he's so active :haha:

yea my four yr old is hard to sway to sit..he won't sit for dh but will me but I'm the stricter of the two.


----------



## KBC1220

We have the tv on for background noise and color. If he wants to sit and watch it he can. mostly he plays with his toys in front of the tv.


----------



## whit.

Our tv is pretty much always on because I'm home alone with the kids all day long. Whether it be music, one of my tv shows - or educational cartoons. I'm pretty selective with what I will let her watch. (She's 2) But she's been watching for a while now. She also has an iPad she plays on. Everything in moderation. 

The shows that she watches & games on the iPad are ALL educational. She can count to 25, spell her name, say her alphabet, recognizes all numbers, shapes, colors, and letters. Using the iPad as a teaching tool now days is just the same as using flash cards. Just more modern.


----------



## Charlee

whit. said:


> Our tv is pretty much always on because I'm home alone with the kids all day long. Whether it be music, one of my tv shows - or educational cartoons. I'm pretty selective with what I will let her watch. (She's 2) But she's been watching for a while now. She also has an iPad she plays on. Everything in moderation.
> 
> The shows that she watches & games on the iPad are ALL educational. She can count to 25, spell her name, say her alphabet, recognizes all numbers, shapes, colors, and letters. Using the iPad as a teaching tool now days is just the same as using flash cards. Just more modern.

iPads if used educationally actually astound me, some of the apps I have seen are fantastic!

My niece and nephew are really unsociable when they come around, they have their own ipads and will ignore you if they have them out. (6 and 4). Don't get me wrong, my niece has always been bright and ahead for her age so it hasn't affected her in that way, but she is ignorant :wacko:


----------



## Natsku

Came across this article today and thought it somewhat relevant https://www.theatlantic.com/educati...sible-for-kids-to-get-lost-in-a-story/282469/


----------



## whit.

That's interesting but I also think it would have to be down to the child.

I'm a firm believer in books though. Real, in hand books.


----------



## pinklightbulb

Eamon and Liam watch only kids' shows, though now we've moved to my brother's they watch bloody cricket much more than I'd like as Bro has it on all freaking day :dohh:


----------



## JASMAK

Shadowy Lady said:


> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> The average american watches over 4hours of TV PER DAY!
> 
> My god I wish I had that much time to waste!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even see how that's possible. Unless the average american doesn't work full-time which also doesn't make sense. Where is this survey coming from?
> 
> I get home at 5:30 pm and asleep by 10 pm. Between cooking, taking care of baby and hanging out with my husband I can watch maybe 30 mins of tv max.
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> I really would rather my kids watch tv than have their noses in their iPods or xbox. At least with tv they can still interact, and do. In fact, we have a no 'screens' rule for weekdays, but that does not include tv. Tv shows end too.....games and Aps can go on forever. Just my take on it. My kids are 9 and 10 and 3. I don't think tv's are the problem, but the parents who let their kids watch too much. That isn't every parent....there is some parents. And not letting children (older anyways) watch ANY tv can be detrimental too, unless you don't mind your kids being clueless in social situations where their friends are talking about shows.Click to expand...
> 
> I think OP stated screen time, not tv. Screen time includes all the devices you mentioned (iPad, XBox, tv, computer....). I also think the question for screen time for toddlers under 2 (you're saying yours are 3, 9 and 10) :flower:Click to expand...

My kids were under two before...so I think i have some experience. ;). My response was to those that were saying no to tv but let them have other screens.


Thanks for giving me the definition of screens. I am pretty stupid and needed to know that.


----------



## seaweed eater

Natsku said:


> Came across this article today and thought it somewhat relevant https://www.theatlantic.com/educati...sible-for-kids-to-get-lost-in-a-story/282469/

I like the article but what on earth is this:



> 15.5 percent of kids who read daily, but only on-screen, are above average readers.
> 26 percent of those who read daily in print, or both in print and on-screen, read at an above average level.

...by definition, 50 percent of ALL kids are above average, so where are all the above-average readers? Something is very wrong with these stats...

Anyway, sorry for the digression.


----------



## Noodlebear

I agree with the importance of books, I wouldn't like to read a book electronically anyway.


----------



## lindseymw

seaweed eater said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Came across this article today and thought it somewhat relevant https://www.theatlantic.com/educati...sible-for-kids-to-get-lost-in-a-story/282469/
> 
> I like the article but what on earth is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 15.5 percent of kids who read daily, but only on-screen, are above average readers.
> 26 percent of those who read daily in print, or both in print and on-screen, read at an above average level.Click to expand...
> 
> ...by definition, 50 percent of ALL kids are above average, so where are all the above-average readers? Something is very wrong with these stats...
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the digression.Click to expand...

No it isn't 50% of ALL kids (sadly), it is the ones who read daily either using a Tablet only (15% of them are above average) or using a Tablet and a Book (26% of those are above average). It's comparing two different groups.

I am going to against the article somewhat in terms of reading books for enjoyment (storybooks) Joshua has a very high reading level for his age, and despite what I stated in my previous post he does not read "books" on the iPad. He will read a book every night at bedtime but he does NOT enjoy a storybook. He prefers fact over fiction any day. Currently we are reading an Encyclopedia.

Me on the other hand, I read quite a lot but I can't tell you the last time I held a book. All of mine are on my phone. I much prefer eBooks.


----------



## Natsku

lindseymw said:


> seaweed eater said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Came across this article today and thought it somewhat relevant https://www.theatlantic.com/educati...sible-for-kids-to-get-lost-in-a-story/282469/
> 
> I like the article but what on earth is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 15.5 percent of kids who read daily, but only on-screen, are above average readers.
> 26 percent of those who read daily in print, or both in print and on-screen, read at an above average level.Click to expand...
> 
> ...by definition, 50 percent of ALL kids are above average, so where are all the above-average readers? Something is very wrong with these stats...
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the digression.Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't 50% of ALL kids (sadly), it is the ones who read daily either using a Tablet only (15% of them are above average) or using a Tablet and a Book (26% of those are above average). It's comparing two different groups.
> 
> I am going to against the article somewhat in terms of reading books for enjoyment (storybooks) Joshua has a very high reading level for his age, and despite what I stated in my previous post he does not read "books" on the iPad. He will read a book every night at bedtime but he does NOT enjoy a storybook. He prefers fact over fiction any day. Currently we are reading an Encyclopedia.
> 
> Me on the other hand, I read quite a lot but I can't tell you the last time I held a book. All of mine are on my phone. I much prefer eBooks.Click to expand...

I think boys more often prefer factual books to fiction books, at least in my experience anyway.

I hate reading off a screen, find it so unpleasant. Need real books which is a pain in the arse when it comes to travelling as they fill up my suitcase!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Haha Lucas likes a good non-fiction book too. Once we've finished his storybook at night he makes me read my uni course books to him :haha:
We're currently covering tradition and dissent in English Christianity - it's sending him to sleep at least :lol:


----------



## Natsku

Kate&Lucas said:


> Haha Lucas likes a good non-fiction book too. Once we've finished his storybook at night he makes me read my uni course books to him :haha:
> We're currently covering tradition and dissent in English Christianity - it's sending him to sleep at least :lol:

:haha:


----------



## Mummy Bean

The TV is always on in our home. but Parker hardly watches it. as he dropped his only nap often we have quiet time where we all cuddly up on the sofa and watch a movie. 

also with a new baby it has becone handy if i need to distract parker for 5 min whilst i sort out little one.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

JASMAK said:


> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnneD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> The average american watches over 4hours of TV PER DAY!
> 
> My god I wish I had that much time to waste!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even see how that's possible. Unless the average american doesn't work full-time which also doesn't make sense. Where is this survey coming from?
> 
> I get home at 5:30 pm and asleep by 10 pm. Between cooking, taking care of baby and hanging out with my husband I can watch maybe 30 mins of tv max.
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> I really would rather my kids watch tv than have their noses in their iPods or xbox. At least with tv they can still interact, and do. In fact, we have a no 'screens' rule for weekdays, but that does not include tv. Tv shows end too.....games and Aps can go on forever. Just my take on it. My kids are 9 and 10 and 3. I don't think tv's are the problem, but the parents who let their kids watch too much. That isn't every parent....there is some parents. And not letting children (older anyways) watch ANY tv can be detrimental too, unless you don't mind your kids being clueless in social situations where their friends are talking about shows.Click to expand...
> 
> I think OP stated screen time, not tv. Screen time includes all the devices you mentioned (iPad, XBox, tv, computer....). I also think the question for screen time for toddlers under 2 (you're saying yours are 3, 9 and 10) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My kids were under two before...so I think i have some experience. ;). My response was to those that were saying no to tv but let them have other screens.
> 
> 
> *Thanks for giving me the definition of screens. I am pretty stupid and needed to know that*.Click to expand...

wow, ok.... You said in your post you rather watch your kids watch tv than have their nose burried in iPads, read your own post I quoted...so it looks like you don't see that they are both screens:dohh: and the OP DID ask for screen time, she didn't say TV.

Since this is not the first time you are taking my posts out of context to feel attacked, I will not respond to any of your posts anymore...peach out


----------



## Noodlebear

If you read she did actually clarify that her no screen time rule didn't include TV, she would not have been so specific had she not realised that TV counted as a screen so I think you misunderstood her post.


----------



## RachA

BigLegEmma said:


> *I understand the need for a few peaceful moments, but surely you don't believe it was impossible to achieve before electronic gadgets?* My friends' children read books or play Lego etc with each other at the end of the table. They happily entertain themselves while socialising. Socialisation in childhood is imperative to have balanced adults. We see the effects of that more and more, adults with interaction impairment and disorders that could have been avoided.
> 
> I'm not anti-technology, far from it; I just think there's too much dependence on it and not enough long term study results yet; aso, I'd like to see less dependence on it all round. People waste their lives in front of TVs, watching characters live theirs. I know lots of people without televisions and they don't miss it at all. Some people who come to our home think it odd that our living room is missing the most important item in theirs. Others enjoy the social aspect of not having one dominate the conversation. Workwise, OH and I both work from home and I'm sure we're get a lot less done if we had a television. If we go out for coffee and there's a flat-screen at the cafe, you can bet his eyes drift to the wall and any conversation goes out of the window. They're addictive.
> 
> Same with mobile phones; the jury's still out on radiation from mobile phones affecting adult users and yet loads of children have them. There are no more abductions now than when I was a child and we managed using payphones. I won't carry my handset near my body while pregnant as I don't know what effect prolonged exposure could have. Am I over-protective? Probably. It's not a big allowance for me to make, I hate phones. :)
> 
> My biggest peeve is TVs in children's bedrooms. Ruins sleep quality. I won't ever change my mind on that. :( Anyhoo, back to the thread topic, I don't think it a great sacrifice to limit TV exposure to 2yrs and above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Good evidence suggests that screen viewing before age 2 has lasting negative effects on childrens language development, reading skills, and shortterm memory. It also contributes to problems with sleep and attention. If you are what you eat, then the brain is what it experiences, and video entertainment is like mental junk food for babies and toddlers.
> 
> The problem lies not only with what toddlers are doing while theyre watching TV; its what they arent doing...https://www.healthychildren.org/english/family-life/media/pages/why-to-avoid-tv-before-age-2.aspxClick to expand...


I think this is an interesting point. Growing up there was a blanket ban on anything at the table at meal times other than the food. We managed to sit through meals without needing to do anything other than eat and talk. OH and i follow that now too. There are exceptions - i.e. when we are at a restaurant we will take books and colouring things but as soon as the food comes they go away. Because Esther hit an awkward stage when she was around 2 years we didn't bother going out for meals for probably about a year. At this point she was much better and we can now eat out again.

I do sometimes wonder how people used to cope before tv/ipads etc!


----------



## mellyboo

Tv is always on around are house as well usually tree house or something she love's the bubble guppies she doesn't watch it constant she goes and plays with her toys and comes back.


----------



## SarahBear

JASMAK said:


> I really would rather my kids watch tv than have their noses in their iPods or xbox. At least with tv they can still interact, and do. In fact, we have a no 'screens' rule for weekdays, but that does not include tv. Tv shows end too.....games and Aps can go on forever. Just my take on it. My kids are 9 and 10 and 3. I don't think tv's are the problem, but the parents who let their kids watch too much. That isn't every parent....there is some parents. And not letting children (older anyways) watch ANY tv can be detrimental too, unless you don't mind your kids being clueless in social situations where their friends are talking about shows.

Thank you for sharing a new perspective. I don't think this perspective has been shared in here yet. The thread was about kids 2 and under though. What do you think of that age range?


----------



## SarahBear

seaweed eater said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Came across this article today and thought it somewhat relevant https://www.theatlantic.com/educati...sible-for-kids-to-get-lost-in-a-story/282469/
> 
> I like the article but what on earth is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 15.5 percent of kids who read daily, but only on-screen, are above average readers.
> 26 percent of those who read daily in print, or both in print and on-screen, read at an above average level.Click to expand...
> 
> ...by definition, 50 percent of ALL kids are above average, so where are all the above-average readers? Something is very wrong with these stats...
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the digression.Click to expand...

There is a range of "average" and I would think that by "above average," they mean they are above that range.


----------



## JASMAK

SarahBear said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> I really would rather my kids watch tv than have their noses in their iPods or xbox. At least with tv they can still interact, and do. In fact, we have a no 'screens' rule for weekdays, but that does not include tv. Tv shows end too.....games and Aps can go on forever. Just my take on it. My kids are 9 and 10 and 3. I don't think tv's are the problem, but the parents who let their kids watch too much. That isn't every parent....there is some parents. And not letting children (older anyways) watch ANY tv can be detrimental too, unless you don't mind your kids being clueless in social situations where their friends are talking about shows.
> 
> Thank you for sharing a new perspective. I don't think this perspective has been shared in here yet. The thread was about kids 2 and under though. What do you think of that age range?Click to expand...

Sarah, my comments have been throughout this post. Here is what I wrote pages back....

"My kids never watched much tv before 2 or 3, except my child with autism who could (if we let her) watch tv all day. Ha! She loved it. Funnily enough, she would rather play now. I turned it on occasionally, but they didn't pay much attention until then. Now, they are too busy and barely bother to watch tv at ages 10,9, and 3"



That is what I wrote pages back....and I feel that small amounts are harmless. 
I also wrote that a few pages ago.

The response you quoted, was in response to parents thinking iPads and iPods are harmless. I agree they are, in small amounts, but wanted to point out above. A two year old can play a game on mom's iPhone for 4 hours and it wont end. At least with TV you can say, ok...when Dora is over...tv goes off. I don't think I need to have a child currently age two or under to reply to this thread. Come on! Do you guys think you don't know answers to questions once they turn three? I think it is rude to point this out. This forum is for preschoolers too. I have a right to post....and if you don't like it....keep scrolling.


----------



## SarahBear

Ah, I don't track who says what, very well, especially if there's no picture by their user name. The internet is a bit disconnecting, isn't it! Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## vermeil

regarding the average 4 hours a day of watching tv in the US:

https://www.bls.gov/news.release/atus.nr0.htm

https://www.nydailynews.com/enterta...watching-tv-nielsen-numbers-article-1.1162285

it seems in 2012 the average was 2.8 hours of tv and over an hour of computer/internet etc so about 4 hours per day of screen time.


----------



## Natsku

I get well over 4 hours of screen time a day but not much TV as we've moved it to the bedroom now.


----------



## Sunnie1984

I think before iPads people did use colouring books and toys etc. 

Also people went out to eat much less. I know as a child I didn't go out for lunch or dinner that often until I was much older. 

I try to take colouring books etc but my DD gets bored or those so once I've exhausted all options I'll gladly hand over the iPhone with educational apps for her to use. 

Although I feel much better as I just found out that my three year old nephew is playing "assassins creed" with his dad on the xbox/play station or whatever the latest console is. At least the most scary thing my DD sees is peppa pig ;-)


----------



## Noodlebear

I remember colouring but even before people started giving their children things to colour they would've found a way to entertain them. I think it just moves with the times and aslong as they're doing stuff that doesn't involve screens too and getting quality time with their parents I think it's all good.


----------



## overcomer79

vermeil said:


> regarding the average 4 hours a day of watching tv in the US:
> 
> https://www.bls.gov/news.release/atus.nr0.htm
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/enterta...watching-tv-nielsen-numbers-article-1.1162285
> 
> it seems in 2012 the average was 2.8 hours of tv and over an hour of computer/internet etc so about 4 hours per day of screen time.

Just curious if the internet time was only recreationally or job related? 

Anyway, since our only tv bit the dust this weekend, then we don't have an issue anymore.


----------



## Noodlebear

That's a good point. I get a minimum of 7 hours screen time if I'm at work!


----------



## sequeena

My son watches some television :) all in moderation and that.

He did learn something from mickey mouse clubhouse that I've been unable to teach him - tweet tweet. His first animal noise :cloud9: Thank you Disney.


----------



## JASMAK

Noodlebear said:


> That's a good point. I get a minimum of 7 hours screen time if I'm at work!

Same too....7x5=35 hours a week! I dont want it to count if its not fun!!!


----------



## Celesse

I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html

They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.


----------



## dgirllamius

I have my TV on all the time. I don't tend to watch it all the time though as I just like to have some noise. Its very quiet and lonely here so it's just my way of not feeling so lonely and preventing myself going crazy lol.

My LO doesn't take much notice in it. She has plenty of toys in the living room that she plays with. She will occasionally stare for like 1 minute if a funky advert comes on or something but she will soon be back to her toys. She loves watching the chase though, she claps when the chaser comes on XD

As for tablets, phones etc, I don't let her have my phone or tablet. If I leave it somewhere she will go for it. When I take it off her she throws the biggest tantrum and has a tendacy to chuck things about that doesn't belong to her. I will never buy her her own tablet until I know she will respect it and not chuck it about when times up. That's the main reason why she doesn't have her own, not because I think they're bad or something.


----------



## Natsku

Celesse said:


> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.

Wow that really shows a difference between tv on and tv off. Maria is the same if there is a tv on in the room, she pretty much just watches it with a blank face and doesn't really play with any toys that are around.


----------



## lovelylaura

Celesse said:


> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.

Loved your blog. It's interesting that when you really watch them how little they do really play when the tv is on. After reading this thread it made me question how much i have the tv on. It's generally on all day. So i started turning it off for a couple of hours everyday generally in the afternoon. The squabling was much less they laughed and played much more without the tv on. It's something i'm going to try and continue. Before i did this though i was sure that they didnt really pay attention to it when it wasn't something they liked, i was wrong though.


----------



## Celesse

lovelylaura said:


> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.
> 
> Loved your blog. *It's interesting that when you really watch them how little they do really play when the tv is on.* After reading this thread it made me question how much i have the tv on. It's generally on all day. So i started turning it off for a couple of hours everyday generally in the afternoon. The squabling was much less they laughed and played much more without the tv on. It's something i'm going to try and continue. Before i did this though i was sure that they didnt really pay attention to it when it wasn't something they liked, i was wrong though.Click to expand...

For sure. Some kind of toy always ends up out so it looks like they are playing, but really not a lot is getting done. No where near as much playing as when TV is off!


----------



## SarahBear

Celesse said:


> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.

Very nice! Your mini experiment does a nice job of illustrating how much more kids learn from real interactions. I enjoyed reading your post.

You know, I'd really like to see this experiment repeated by someone whose kids don't pay attention to the TV.


----------



## Celesse

SarahBear said:


> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.
> 
> Very nice! Your mini experiment does a nice job of illustrating how much more kids learn from real interactions. I enjoyed reading your post.
> 
> You know, I'd really like to see this experiment repeated by someone whose kids don't pay attention to the TV.Click to expand...

I was mentally coming up with other scernarios to test as well. I was wondering what would happen if I put grown up TV on instead, something the children would find boring and never watch, but was still there as a distraction. I used to have things like Law & Order, CSI, Criminal Minds on during the day when DD was a baby, but at some point I decided I couldn't watch that during the day anymore, so she must have been somewhat distracted by it. 

Technically mine are both above 2 years, though DS is only just. It would be interesting to see younger and older children in the same scenario. I know as babies they generally didn't seem interested, but at some point it must have started to distract them. 

And the other one to see would be computer time versus a similar non computer game. But I think to get a good understanding of that would be more compicated as with a computer, tablet, smart phone they are interacting.


----------



## Natsku

Grown up tv doesn't make a difference with how much Maria watches it. It can be a German soap opera and she will still be glued to the screen! Would be interesting to see that little experiment done with the ones that people say don't pay attention to the telly, see if they really don't or not.


----------



## Noodlebear

^ was just about to say that but he won't watch adult tv. I have it on for background noise so there's no need to have kid's shows on, of course they'll sit and watch something like that. It's tailor made for them.


----------



## vermeil

Natsku said:


> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.
> 
> Wow that really shows a difference between tv on and tv off. Maria is the same if there is a tv on in the room, she pretty much just watches it with a blank face and doesn't really play with any toys that are around.Click to expand...

My 3 year old is the same, he turns into a zombie when the tv is on. Probably because he sees so little of it, only at grandmas where its on constantly and I have to insist it be turned off at meal times.

For people who use tv as background noise, why not use the radio? There are lots of great diverse stations out there, some with zero publicity, we have ours on in the evenings


----------



## SarahBear

Celesse said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.
> 
> Very nice! Your mini experiment does a nice job of illustrating how much more kids learn from real interactions. I enjoyed reading your post.
> 
> You know, I'd really like to see this experiment repeated by someone whose kids don't pay attention to the TV.Click to expand...
> 
> I was mentally coming up with other scernarios to test as well. I was wondering what would happen if I put grown up TV on instead, something the children would find boring and never watch, but was still there as a distraction. I used to have things like Law & Order, CSI, Criminal Minds on during the day when DD was a baby, but at some point I decided I couldn't watch that during the day anymore, so she must have been somewhat distracted by it.
> 
> Technically mine are both above 2 years, though DS is only just. It would be interesting to see younger and older children in the same scenario. I know as babies they generally didn't seem interested, but at some point it must have started to distract them.
> 
> And the other one to see would be computer time versus a similar non computer game. But I think to get a good understanding of that would be more compicated as with a computer, tablet, smart phone they are interacting.Click to expand...

It's also good to remember that it's not just about being distracted. It's also about the level of stimulation.


----------



## JASMAK

Natsku said:


> Grown up tv doesn't make a difference with how much Maria watches it. It can be a German soap opera and she will still be glued to the screen! Would be interesting to see that little experiment done with the ones that people say don't pay attention to the telly, see if they really don't or not.

Might have to try this weekend. A little project....


----------



## lovelylaura

Celesse said:


> lovelylaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.
> 
> Loved your blog. *It's interesting that when you really watch them how little they do really play when the tv is on.* After reading this thread it made me question how much i have the tv on. It's generally on all day. So i started turning it off for a couple of hours everyday generally in the afternoon. The squabling was much less they laughed and played much more without the tv on. It's something i'm going to try and continue. Before i did this though i was sure that they didnt really pay attention to it when it wasn't something they liked, i was wrong though.Click to expand...
> 
> For sure. Some kind of toy always ends up out so it looks like they are playing, but really not a lot is getting done. No where near as much playing as when TV is off!Click to expand...

Exactly they get toys out but they just sit with them not actually playing with them, i'm very aware now of what a hold the tv had on the girls. Freya especially loves the tv she even asks for it as soon as we get up. Poppy not so much i guess because she didn't watch childrens tv until she was 1 where as Freya has had it on around her since birth.


----------



## Natsku

vermeil said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.
> 
> Wow that really shows a difference between tv on and tv off. Maria is the same if there is a tv on in the room, she pretty much just watches it with a blank face and doesn't really play with any toys that are around.Click to expand...
> 
> My 3 year old is the same, he turns into a zombie when the tv is on. Probably because he sees so little of it, only at grandmas where its on constantly and I have to insist it be turned off at meal times.
> 
> For people who use tv as background noise, why not use the radio? There are lots of great diverse stations out there, some with zero publicity, we have ours on in the eveningsClick to expand...

Yeah Maria usually sees so little of it too (we only actually got a tv a few months ago), its when we go round OH's dad's house and the tv is on constantly there and she turns into a little zombie.

I use spotify or let Maria pick out a CD to listen to if we want background noise, I much prefer music as background noise than annoying voices on the tv!


----------



## Natsku

JASMAK said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> Grown up tv doesn't make a difference with how much Maria watches it. It can be a German soap opera and she will still be glued to the screen! Would be interesting to see that little experiment done with the ones that people say don't pay attention to the telly, see if they really don't or not.
> 
> Might have to try this weekend. A little project....Click to expand...

Please do, that'll be interesting.


----------



## RachA

Celesse said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celesse said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm pretty neutral on the topic, perhaps a bit more to the "Yay screens" side of things. But inspired by this thread I spent this afternoon taking pictures of my children every 10 minutes for 2 hours. The first hour the TV was on, the second hour I turned it off. My children are just turned 2 and almost 4. Pics on the blog. https://www.nommonster.co.uk/2014/01/tv-on-or-off.html
> 
> They definitely look kinda blank during the TV hour and although they had toys out they just sat there....staring... watching.
> 
> Very nice! Your mini experiment does a nice job of illustrating how much more kids learn from real interactions. I enjoyed reading your post.
> 
> You know, I'd really like to see this experiment repeated by someone whose kids don't pay attention to the TV.Click to expand...
> 
> I was mentally coming up with other scernarios to test as well. I was wondering what would happen if I put grown up TV on instead, something the children would find boring and never watch, but was still there as a distraction. I used to have things like Law & Order, CSI, Criminal Minds on during the day when DD was a baby, but at some point I decided I couldn't watch that during the day anymore, so she must have been somewhat distracted by it.
> 
> Technically mine are both above 2 years, though DS is only just. It would be interesting to see younger and older children in the same scenario. I know as babies they generally didn't seem interested, but at some point it must have started to distract them.
> 
> And the other one to see would be computer time versus a similar non computer game. But I think to get a good understanding of that would be more compicated as with a computer, tablet, smart phone they are interacting.Click to expand...


I've had the tv on adult programs when my 6 year old was around. Ive had to stop doing it as he will just stand there and watch it the whole time. It's been things like CSI, Law and Order and Midsomer Murders i've had on. He will give those much more attention that children's tv.


----------



## JASMAK

Ok, its been a good weekend. I have one sick kid. But, I did my little project. Here's how it went:

Saturday we had our usual sports in the morning. Then we went shopping so my daughter could spend her birthday money. We came home and it was about 2pm. We had a late lunch and I put the tv on to do my experiement. Kelana went for a nap. The other two went outside until 5pm. Ok, so no pictures taken. They were gone....out of the house. They came home once to ask for extra time outside. After dinner we looked at pictures on the iPad of vacation places as we discussed a new possible vacation. That lasted a about 1/2 hour? 

Sunday. Woke up, went shopping. Its my daughters birthday party. Came home and Kelana had a nap. Older two were playing in their rooms. I put the tv on throughout the day, again, for this...to see.... All these pictures are from today. They played in their rooms, or, when they were in the living room, they played with toys and ocassionally glimpsed at the tv, but werent enthralled. When I took pics on the sly with my mobile phone....they posed. Totally aware of their surroundings. The baby was sick (my 3 year old). She laid on the couch after the party, but not watching tv....just vary ill. Will post pics seperate as they are on my phone.


----------



## Natasha2605

This is so interesting, especially the last few pages.

I've started turning the TV off on the kids more than I did a few weeks ago. We used to have it on constant for background noise. They played less and fought and bickered more. Now I turn it off, they place nice ( often upstairs unsupervised together) and are generally more in tune with the world.

Will keep a close eye on them on Wednesday morning (out tomorrow). An hour with, an hour without and gage their behaviours and interactions.

Most definitely food for thought.


----------



## green.womble

I'm guilty here. They don't have set shows they have to watch or anything but if my husband is working and I need some space to wash/get ready for work/cook dinner I will put the TV on if they keep bothering me. Otherwise we play together apart from the odd occasion when we will watch a family movie.


----------



## Dragonfly

I never was allowed to watch tv growing up. I feel I missed out on that part although I didnt miss out on being outside a lot. I cancelled my sky tv as I seen my kids get glued to it. They didnt care thankfully. I have netflix sometimes and catch up tv. Kids are happy enough with that. Long as you get your kids outside I dont see the harm later on. But under 2s dont really need tv.


----------

